# government is often wasteful (article)



## homsar

Do nouns that serve as ideas rather than specific objects carry articles (el, la, etc.)? For example, in the sentence "government is often wasteful", the word government does not refer to any particular government, but the universal idea of government. Thanks.


----------



## homsar

Sorry, I meant to say "but rather the the universal idea of government." Hope this helps you better understand what I'm looking for.


----------



## Outsider

I think so, but wait for more replies.

_Muchas veces, el gobierno es derrochador._


----------



## Eugens

Yes, I think that nouns that express abstract ideas usually carry an article. That is a different between Spanish and English, because in the latter, they don't. We say: "Amo la naturaleza; la pereza es el peor de los males, etc.


----------



## Rayines

> Do nouns that serve as ideas rather than specific objects carry articles (el, la, etc.)?


*Yes, they always do; nouns are ALWAYS preceded by the article in Spanish. *

*Corrected: Not always.*


----------



## robin104

"government is often wasterful" is not right in my opinion. the right sentence would be to say, "The govement is often wasteful". however you could say generically, "Goverments are often wasteful". note the plural to make is generic. 

so the question cane be between 
"_Muchas veces, _Gobiernos son derrochadores"
or
"_Muchas veces, los g_obiernos son derrochadores"

i leave it to people who know spanish better to answer.


----------



## Fernando

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Yes, they always do; nouns are ALWAYS preceded by the article in Spanish.*



A bit radical, but I agree.

In your example, 'LOS gobiernos' is mandatory.


----------



## Outsider

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Yes, they always do; nouns are ALWAYS preceded by the article in Spanish.*


Except proper nouns.


----------



## Eugens

robin104 said:
			
		

> "government is often wasterful" is not right in my opinion. the right sentence would be to say, "The govement is often wasteful". however you could say generically, "Goverments are often wasteful". note the plural to make is generic.
> 
> so the question cane be between
> "_Muchas veces, _Gobiernos son derrochadores"
> or
> "_Muchas veces, los g_obiernos son derrochadores"
> 
> i leave it to people who know spanish better to answer.



The correct sentence is "Muchas veces, los gobiernos son derrochadores."


----------



## typistemilio

robin104 said:
			
		

> so the question cane be between
> "_Muchas veces, _Gobiernos son derrochadores"
> or
> "_Muchas veces, los g_obiernos son derrochadores"



It must be definitely an article there. It sounds &%$##"$ without it.

¡Saluditos!


----------



## Fernando

After re-reading my post I think I have been also radical.

The phrases:

"Muchas veces, los gobiernos son derrochadores."
"Muchas veces, el gobierno es derrochador" 

are almost equivalent. Although the 'universal sense' is clearer in the first case you can use both, but ALWAYS with the article.


----------



## Eugens

Outsider said:
			
		

> Except proper nouns.



I don't agree with that assertion that nouns ALWAYS carry an article in Spanish. It depends, e.g., in the sentence: "En mis viajes por el mundo, he conocido lugares hermosos.", there isn't an article before "lugares"


----------



## Eugens

I didn't quote what I wanted in last post, what i actually wanted to quote was this assertion:


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *Yes, they always do; nouns are ALWAYS preceded by the article in Spanish.*


----------



## Rayines

> "En mis viajes por el mundo, he conocido lugares hermosos.", there isn't an article before "lugares"


*You're right Eugens. Let us think about the rule, then.*

*



			Yes, they always do; nouns are ALWAYS preceded by the article in Spanish. 

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## Rayines

At least, do they always when they are at the begining of a sentence (except proper ones, some poetry, or those that are preceded by an adjective)? I think so.


----------



## Mita

Corríjanme si me equivoco, pero se me ocurre que la diferencia en español entre una idea universal y otra particular a veces tiene que ver con el uso de mayúscula y minúscula:
El gobierno es derrochador --> en general
El Gobierno es derrochador --> uno específico
¿Puede ser esto correcto?


----------



## Fernando

Rayines said:
			
		

> At least, do they always when they are at the begining of a sentence (except proper ones)? I think so.


Algunas excepciones un poco rebuscadas:

¡Españoles, Madrid perece víctima de la perfidia francesa!

Españoles y lusos comparten península. (uso opcional)

¿Quiénes fueron? Chilenos 

Descansada vida la del de que huye del mundanal ruido.

Juicios tengas y los ganes.

"Artículo" es la partícula que va SIEMPRE antes del nombre al principio de las palabras.


----------



## Fernando

Mita said:
			
		

> Corríjanme si me equivoco, pero se me ocurre que la diferencia en español entre una idea universal y otra particular a veces tiene que ver con el uso de mayúscula y minúscula:
> El gobierno es derrochador --> en general
> El Gobierno es derrochador --> uno específico
> ¿Puede ser esto correcto?



Sí. Aunque en el segundo caso sería más normal "El Gobierno (de XX) es derrochador"


----------



## asm

Hombres necios que acusáis a la mujer sin razon, sin ver que sois la ocacion de lo mismo que buscais.


Perdonad los acentos, pero en cuanto a los articulos, no siempre preceden al sustantivo, incluso en este famosisimo poema que "abre" con un sustantivo.

No conozco la regla, pero desde hace dias que me esta quemando la duda, si averiguo algo les digo, si alguien sabe la regla, que la pase por favor.




			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> At least, do they always when they are at the begining of a sentence (except proper ones)? I think so.


----------



## asm

Para mi esta es una idea nueva; segun lo que he sabido la mayuscula sirve para determinar si el sustantivo es propio o no; no creo que ninguna entidad pueda llamarse "gobierno". 

Mi intuicion me dice que la diferencia no va por aqui.

Saludos






			
				Mita said:
			
		

> Corríjanme si me equivoco, pero se me ocurre que la diferencia en español entre una idea universal y otra particular a veces tiene que ver con el uso de mayúscula y minúscula:
> El gobierno es derrochador --> en general
> El Gobierno es derrochador --> uno específico
> ¿Puede ser esto correcto?


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> I don't agree with that assertion that nouns ALWAYS carry an article in Spanish. It depends, e.g., in the sentence: "En mis *viajes* por *el mundo*, he conocido *lugares* hermosos.", there isn't an article before "lugares"


Yes. However, the words "viajes" and "lugares" are not being used in a universal sense, in that sentence...



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Descansada *vida* la del de que huye d*el mundanal ruido*.
> 
> *Juicios* tengas y los ganes.


As above, the nouns "vida" and "juicios" do not have a universal sense... 
In the case of "juicios", the words are also not in their normal order; the direct object has been anticipated for emphasis...



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> *¡Españoles*, Madrid perece víctima de *la perfidia* francesa!


In that example, we could say that the noun is being used in its universal sense, but it also has the function of a vocative (rather than a subject). Or maybe it's because _españoles_ designates a nationality...



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> *Españoles y lusos* comparten *península*. (uso opcional)


By optional, I think you mean that "Los españoles y los lusos comparten la península" would also be right -- which is still interesting...



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Quiénes fueron? *Chilenos*


Why not 'Los Chilenos'? Another case where the article is optional, perhaps?... And again a nationality!


----------



## Rayines

*Es muy remanido acá en discursos políticos, etc., comenzar con: "Compañeros...!", o "Ciudadanos...!",o "Hombres, mujeres y niños de este país..." eek: )*

*Excepciones por doquier habría, no?  *


----------



## Eugens

Outsider said:
			
		

> Yes. However, the words "viajes" and "lugares" are not being used in a universal sense, in that sentence...
> 
> As above, the nouns "vida" and "juicios" do not have a universal sense...
> 
> I don't completley understand what you mean by "universal sense"...Does this sentence have "universal sense" for you: "En la vida hay *amores* que nunca pueden olvidarse."? Those words are part of a famous song's lyrics
> There are lots of examples of nouns without an article in Spanish, especially with the verb *haber*, since it used to no other thing but to introduce nouns. Other examples of nouns and no article could be: "Tengo *lápices *rojos en mi cartuchera." "Ese chico tiene *pecas* en la cara". "Tomate las cosas con *calma*"


----------



## Eugens

Outsider said:
			
		

> Yes. However, the words "viajes" and "lugares" are not being used in a universal sense, in that sentence...
> 
> As above, the nouns "vida" and "juicios" do not have a universal sense...
> 
> I don't completley understand what you mean by "universal sense"...Does this sentence have "universal sense" for you: "En la vida hay *amores* que nunca pueden olvidarse."? Those words are part of a famous song's lyrics
> There are lots of examples of nouns without an article in Spanish, especially with the verb *haber*, since it used with no other purpose but to introduce nouns. Other examples of nouns and no article could be: "Tengo *lápices *rojos en mi cartuchera." "Ese chico tiene *pecas* en la cara". "Tomate las cosas con *calma*"


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Bueno, yo diría esto:

*Generalmente, *los sustantivos deben llevar artículo cuando están en el sujeto. 

Excepciones pueden darse, como en esta misma frase  .

------

Cuando un sustantivo está en el predicado, puede ir con o sin artículo, *dependiendo de la oración. *

_Cuando estuve en París, visité atracciones turísticas famosas._

_Cuando estuve en París, visité *las* atracciones turísticas famosas._

Aquí ambas opciones son correctas, pero el sentido es distinto. En la primera se habla de atracciones turísticas famosas en general, mientras que la segunda suena más limitada (por ejemplo sólo la Torre Eiffel y el Museo del Louvre, nada más, o algo así).


----------



## Mita

Mita said:
			
		

> Corríjanme si me equivoco, pero se me ocurre que la diferencia en español entre una idea universal y otra particular *a veces* tiene que ver con el uso de mayúscula y minúscula:
> El gobierno es derrochador --> en general *Referido a la acción de gobernar, en general*
> El Gobierno es derrochador --> uno específico* Referido a la institución*
> ¿Puede ser esto correcto?


Jeje, me respondo a mí misma...  
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=gobierno&submit=Consultar&TIPO_BUS=2
http://foros.agenciaefe.net/apuntes/forum_posts.asp?TID=209&PN=1
Otro ejemplo que se me ocurre es con presidente.
El presidente debe ser un líder --> para que una persona sea presidente, debe ser líder (en general).
El Presidente debe ser un líder --> el presidente de cierto país debe ser líder (específico) (como no se dice el nombre del presidente, se pone con mayúscula)


----------



## Fernando

Outsider said:
			
		

> Yes. However, the words "viajes" and "lugares" are not being used in a universal sense, in that sentence...



As a matter of fact, I did not take out this example.  



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> As above, the nouns "vida" and "juicios" do not have a universal sense...
> In the case of "juicios", the words are also not in their normal order; the direct object has been anticipated for emphasis......



Right, is a set phrase in Spanish.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> In that example, we could say that the noun is being used in its universal sense, but it also has the function of a vocative (rather than a subject). Or maybe it's because _españoles_ designates a nationality...



I would say because its function as vocative.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> By optional, I think you mean that "Los españoles y los lusos comparten la península" would also be right -- which is still interesting...



Right, optional.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Why not 'Los Chilenos'? Another case where the article is optional, perhaps?... And again a nationality!



It is optional, but 'estilísticamente' is not the same.


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. However, the words "viajes" and "lugares" are not being used in a universal sense, in that sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I did not take out this example.
Click to expand...

You're right, it was *Eugens*. Sorry about that!  



			
				Eugens said:
			
		

> I don't completley understand what you mean by "universal sense"...


The poster who started this thread used that word.



			
				Eugens said:
			
		

> Does this sentence have "universal sense" for you: "En la vida hay *amores* que nunca pueden olvidarse."? Those words are part of a famous song's lyrics


Not to me. It does not speak of _all love, in abstract_, only of _some_ loves (those we can never forget).



			
				Eugens said:
			
		

> There are lots of examples of nouns without an article in Spanish, especially with the verb *haber*, since it used to no other thing but to introduce nouns. Other examples of nouns and no article could be: "Tengo *lápices *rojos en mi cartuchera." "Ese chico tiene *pecas* en la cara". "Tomate las cosas con *calma*"


To me, the nouns to not have a general sense in those sentences. "lápices" means "_a few_ pencils" (not all pencils in general, or an arbitrary pencil), _pecas_ means "_some_ freckles". As for the last sentence, I'd say that _con calma_ is a set phrase.


----------



## jacinta

Voy a despertar este tema.  Siempre tengo dudas con los artículos.   Mira este ejemplo y díganme si el artículo es necesario, por favor:

No puedo ir con ustedes.  Tengo que estudiar *el* español.


----------



## Rayines

> No puedo ir con ustedes. Tengo que estudiar *el* español.


*Wow, Jacinta!...Despertaste el tema y todos mis errores! . Más bien lo resucitaste  . Pero en tu frase no va artículo. (Voy a ir con cautela esta vez ) . Ya iba a generalizar, pero no es siempre así. Cuando hablamos de estudiar un idioma, no usamos artículo: "Estudio inglés/*
*español/alemán, etc. En cambio decimos: "El inglés es muy difícil", o aun podrías decir: "Estudio el español de Cervantes"....Alguna regla?  *


----------



## jmx

jacinta said:
			
		

> Voy a despertar este tema. Siempre tengo dudas con los artículos.  Mira este ejemplo y díganme si el artículo es necesario, por favor:
> 
> No puedo ir con ustedes. Tengo que estudiar *el* español.


"Tengo que estudiar (el) español" could mean that you don't know any Spanish, and you must study it from beginning to end.

"Tengo que estudiar español / inglés / matemáticas / historia ..." is the usual sentence.


----------



## Eugens

Now that I have been reminded of this old thread, I have to say that I think that you are right. That is one of the differences between English and Spanish: when used in a universal way, nouns don't carry an article in English and they do in Spanish. How could I have forgotten that! 
Saluditos!


----------



## jacinta

Oh, my.  Lo siento, Inés.  ¡No quise traerte de nuevo estos demonios! Consuélate con el hecho que te queremos de todos modos!

Gracias por la ayuda.  Creo que uso artículos cuando no hay necesidad.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*Sustantivo que es indeterminado por no llevar artículo (indeterminación cuantitativa)*

Tiene lugar cuando no le acompaña un artículo:

_Compraremos libros._
_Bebimos vino._

Podemos añadirles adjetivos o complementos prepositivos pero la indeterminación cuantitativa no desaparece:

_Compraremos libros recientes._
_Bebimos vino de Rioja._

Ocurre a menudo con los sustantivos:

*De materia*, indeterminados por naturaleza (_dame agua_).
*Concretos plurales*, cuyo número no interese señalar (_quiero narajas_).
*Abstractos*, pues no son mensurables (_tenían audacia, lograrán éxito_).
*Sustantivo que es indeterminado por llevar artículo indeterminado*

_Un, una, unos, unas_, representan un segundo grado de indeterminación. El interlocutor podrá pensar en uno o más individuos de la especie desiganda por el sustantivo.

_Se acerca un caballo._
_Pasaremos la tarde en un jardín._
_Han traído unos claveles._

Puede emplearse con énfasis. En ese caso se considera el sustantivo en todas sus cualidades más caracteríticas:

_No se comprende tal comportamiento en (unos) estudiantes de bachiller._
_No podía competir contra un Magic Johnson._
_Tenía (un) valor incalculable._
_Bailaba con (una) gracia sorprendente._

En las últimas décadas la influencia del francés y, sobre todo, del inglés ha convertido en habitual la reiteración del artículo indeterminado en enumeraciones, y la supresión del artículo determinado. Esta anomalía es más frecuente en la redacción de aununcios y titulares. Por ejemplo:

_'Vidas errantes', (una) película de emoción, (una) intriga interesante, (una) realización espléndida..._

_-Titular-(LAS) ESPECIES DEL MUNDO (ESTÁN) EN PELIGRO_

*Sustantivo determinado*

_El, la, lo, los, las, _señalan que el sustantivo a que se refieren es ya conocido. También puede referirse al substantivo con carácter genérico:

Todos y cada uno: Puede sustituirse a veces por el artículo indeterminado, o incluso, sin artículo (en frases proverbiales):
_El hombre es mortal. _
_Un hombre es mortal._
_Hombre: mortal es. _(Proverbial).

Todos en general, ninguno en particular:
_El hombre señorea la tierra._

Los nombres propios no llevan artículo.

Decir _la Pepa, la Felisa_, se considera lenguaje vulgar, aunque en el lenguaje popular, sobre todo rústico, es habitual anteponerlo, como se ha dicho, a los nombres de pila (quizá por influencia del catalán, en el que es absolutamente correcto emplear el artículo ante nombres propios). 

En el uso culto, admiten artículo algunos apellidos de artistas o escritores italianos: _el Petrarca, el Corregio, _pero, en cambio, _Dante. _

Los nombres propios en sentido genérico admiten artículo: _La dinastía de los Borbones. Los Pepes de esta casa._

En el lenguaje forense es también habitual, incluso ante apellidos: _el García_.

Los nombres geográficos no llevan artículo, a no ser que formen parte permanente del nombre: _El Ecuador, La Habana, El (Monte) Cook. _En cambio: _la China _o _China, el África _o _África._

En una enumeración basta con que lleve artículo el primer sustantivo: _Los asesinos, adúlteros, ladrones y mentirosos no entrarán en el Reino de los Cielos._

_Referencias:_

Gili Gaya, Samuel. _Curso Superior de Sintaxis Española. _ESPAÑA. Vox-BIBLIOGRAF, S. A. (Barcelona), 1970.
Seco, Manuel. Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española. ESPAÑA. Espasa Calpe S. A. (Madrid), 1986.

*This text has been redacted myself. No quotes are more than one paragraph (4 sentences) as permitted.*


----------



## muscamens

In English and French, at least, the capitalization is optional and signifies "I'm paying particular attention to this word's meaning, in a way that isn't necessarily common; I'm emphasizing the concept - maybe even re-defining it somewhat." So we have cases like "yes, that's true. But it isn't True." Or "the role of Government in history has completely shaped the way people think about social hierarchy."
Proverbial. right.


----------

